# Any geocachers out there?



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My Christmas present was a new GPS unit for fishing. I have put it to use for my intended purpose, but me and my daughters have really gotten into geocaching and to my surprise, I seem to enjoy it as much as the kids. I don't think it will replace fishing as my #1 pursuit, but I can't always get the girls to go fishing or even hiking with me, but they are always eager to accompany their "old man" on geocaching runs. 

Any others out there into this?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried once, couldn't find the cach, but the kids had fun, when the weather gets alittle better I will have to give it a try again. 

What site do you use to find the next cach your going after?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DeadI said:


> What site do you use to find the next cach your going after?


http://www.geocaching.com/

You do need to register to get the coordinates, but it is free. Utah state parks also has a series of geocaches placed at the different State parks that you can find. The coordinates for each cache are listed here.

http://stateparks.utah.gov/geocaching


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

lol, there use to be a geocache in the park behind my house, but the coordinates would always register in my back yard, that caused some interesting scenario's!!! :lol:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I do a little geocaching every now and again, and have even hidden a couple myself that I keep going.

As mentioned, geocaching likely isn't an activity that's going to replace something else. Instead, it's mostly an additional thing to do when you're out and about doing something else. For example, if you're headed off into the hills to go fishing, there's a good chance that geocaching.com will list a few nearby geocaches to find.

Most every city is littered with small microcaches, but I rarely bother with them. Instead, I usually try to find the bigger ones in rural areas that require some hiking or effort to get to. I'm not especially at ease digging through bushes along public streets and parking lots looking for microcaches.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My brother and his kids are addicted to geocaching, they go out every weekend. I tried it twice with them, I won't be going a third time. I have other interests/hobbies that I enjoy far more than this, but it seems to have a fairly large following.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I tried my first few geocaches this winter, and I quite enjoyed it. I'm looking forward to doing a bit more this summer. I don't think I'll ever get to the point of going out every weekend, but I suspect it will give me a reason to explore a few places I wouldn't have before. And like Petersen said, if I'm going out anyway, I like to look for nearby caches as a sort of bonus.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We used to do it quite a bit as a family. It was a great thing with the kids. If I'd say to the kids "lets go for a hike" they'd give me all sorts of attitude. If I'd say "Lets go geocaching" they'd be ready to go before I could get to the front door. Then some A-hole broke into my car and stole my GPS! Urrrrrggggg. Need to get a new one I guess.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I did it a little bit 5-6 years ago then fell out of it. My daughter is 7 now and we have been going out the last couple weeks Geocahing, she has had a blast doing it so I will probley do more of it in the future. She want to set up her own geocache so we will be doing that in the next few days.

Mark


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is fun! I don't do it as a standalone sport, but something while I am hunting or camping in the same area. Anyone going to bullfrog, look mine up just a few miles before the park border at the summit there where you can just see the agua. The kids and scouts love it.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I like to geocache sometimes, but generally as an aside to a hike I'm going on, or something. I'm not real into it. I like finding them, and maybe exchanging something I have for something of equal value in the container, and I like signing the log book. But that's about all I do with it.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I set up a fake geocache to propose to my wife. I just told her a new one was posted and we should go look for it. She was all for it. Hardest part was finding it myself since I placed it the night before in near pitch blackness!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My wife and I tried geocaching for the first time today. We tried it as something to do while we were ATVing. We looked up a few caches in the area we were going to and we enjoyed it along with ATVing and shooting. Besides that, we found out from the geocaching site about the old town of Topliff. I had never heard of it before. We visited several sites but only found a couple of caches. But it was fun and it was not in the city. We will probably do it again.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

campfire said:


> we found out from the geocaching site about the old town of Topliff. I had never heard of it before.


That has happened to us a couple of times too. We have discovered several new parks, sites, and even a new fishing spot I want to return and try. Meanwhile, the girls are still pretty enthusiastic, so I'm sure we will be continuing to do quite a bit of geocaching in our travels and daddy-daughter time. We are now over 100 finds. 8)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I enjoy geocaching. Haven't been for a couple of years, but I have been meaning to get out again.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

On several occations and during the muzz deer hunt, my brother would stash a cache and then give us all the coords. During the hunt each one of us would eventually find ourselves near where the cache was and locate it. Generally, he would stash something he wanted each one of us to have as a memoure of that years hunt...like a 99 cent key fob flashlight etc. It was fun. Didn't do it last year.


----------

